# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Faraonët e Egjiptit, lista e emrave.

## Kryeplaku

PERshendetJE 
Ketu me poshte jane radhitur emrat e dinastive dhe te faraonve qe udhehoqen Egjiptin e lashte per 3000 vjet. Emrat jane njecik te cudicem po s'ka problem se dhe bota atehere e cudcme ishte per ne.

 Periudha paradinastike                           Dinastia 16-17 
Narmer (3000-2972)                            dinasti e Ukseve me
 Dinastia 1                                            te rendesishmit :
Aha (2972-2939)                                  Senahtenre Teo I
Zer (2939-2892)                                   Sekenenre Teo II
Zet (2892-2879)                                   Kamosis
Den (    -2832)                                        Dinastia 18 (1540-1295)
Enezib (  -2826)                                     Amosis
Semerhet (  -2818)                                Amenhotep I
Ka'a  (  - 2793)                                      Tuthmosis I
 Dinastia 2                                             Tuthmosis II
Hetep-Sehemui (2793-2765)                 Hacepsut (grua)
Nembri (  - 2750)                                   Tuthmosis III               
Ninuter (  -2707)                                    Amenhotep II
Ueneh (  -2700)                                     Tuthmosis IV
Sed  (- 2690)                                          Amenhotep III
Sneferika (  -2682)                                Amenhotep IV/Akenaton    
Neferkasokar (  -2674)                           Smenkare
Neherief                                                 Tutanhamon/Tutanhaton
Ka Sehemui (-2647)                                 Ai
 Dinastia 3                                               Horemheb
Sanaht  (   -2628)                                      Dinastia 19 (1295-1186)
Nexherihet  (  -2609)                               Ramsis I
Sehemhet  ( - 26030                               Seth I
Haba   (  - 2597)                                     Ramsis II
Kahexhet Uni (  -2573)                           Merneftha
 Dinastia 4                                              Amonmes
Snemfu ( - 2549)                                    Seth II
Heops (  -2526)                                      Shiptah
Rexhentef (  -2518)                                Tauzert (grua)
Hefrin ( - 2493)                                        Dinastia 20 (1186-1069)
Hnemka ( - 2488)                                    Setnaht
Mukerin (  -2460)                                     Ramsis III
Sepseskaf (-2456)                                   Ramsis IV
Thamfthis  (-2454)                                   Ramsis V
 Dinastia 5 (2454-2311)                           Ramsis VI
Uzerkaf                                                     Ramsis VII
Sahure                                                      Ramsis VIII
Neferrikare                                                Ramsis IX
Sepseskare                                               Ramsis X
Niuzere                                                      Ramsis XI
Menkauhor                                                  Dinastia 21 (1069-945)
Zedkare Izezi                                             Smendhis
Unis                                                            Amenemnisu
 Dinastia 6 (2311-2140)                             Psusennis I
Teti                                                            Amenemope/ Amenofthis
Pepi I                                                          Osohor
Merenre I                                                    Siamon / Psinahis
Pepi II                                                         Psusennis II
Merenre II                                                    Dinastia 22 (945-730)
Nitokerti (grua)                                           faraonet e Egjiptit jugor
 Dinastia 7-10                                              Sosenk I
shume mbreter                                            Ozorkon I
jo stabilitet                                                  Sosenk II
me te rendesishmit                                      Takelot I
Meruibre Ahtoi                                              Ozorkon II
Merikare                                                       Sosenk III
 Dinastia 11 (2124-1980)                             Pemai
Meduhotep I                                                 Sosenk V
Iniotef I                                                     faraonet e Egjiptit verior
Iniotef II                                                       Harsiesis
Iniotef III                                                      Takelot II
Nevepetre Meduhotep II                               Petubatis I
Sankare Meduhotep III                                 Iuput I
Nebtoure Meduhotep IV                                Sosenk IV
 Dinastia 12 (1980-1801)                              Ozorkon III
Amenemhet I                                                 Takelot III
Senuosre I                                                     Rudamon
AmenemhetII                                                 Dinastia 23 (754-727
Senuosre II                                                    Petubatis II
Senuosre III                                                   Iuput II
Amenmhet III                                                Ozorkon IV
Amenemhet IV                                              Dinastia24 (727-715)
Sebekare Sebenofru (grua)                          Tafnaht / Tehnaktis
 Dinastia 13 (1801-1648)                              Bekenrefer/Okhoris
me te rendesishmit                                         Dinastia25 (715-626)
Neferhotep I                                                     vetem ne Nubia:
Sihathor                                                        Kasta
Sebekhotep V                                               Pianhi
Mernefere                                                     Sabakon
 Dinastia 14                                                  Sebitiku
shume mbreter pushtues                             Taharka
     jo egjiptian                                            Tantamane/Tanutamon
  Dinastia 15                                                  Dinastia26 (664-525)
Salitis                                                           Psametek I
Bhon                                                            Nekos II
Apahnan                                                      Psametek II
Apofis                                                          Apri'is
Iannas                                                        Amasis
Assis                                                           Psametek III
                                                                    Dinastia 27 (525-424)
                                                                    dinasti perse
                                                                    mbreti pers behet dhe
                                                                            faraon, si:
                                                                   Kambusi
                                                                   Dari I
                                                                   Kserks I
                                                                   Artakserks
                                                                   Dari II
                                                                    Dinastia 28 (404-399)
                                                                   Amurta 
                                                                    Dinastia 29 (399-380)
                                                                  Neferiti I
                                                                  Psammuthis
                                                                   Akoris
                                                                  Neferiti II
                                                                   Dinastia 30 (380-343)
                                                                  NektaneboI
                                                                  Tahos
                                                                   Nektanebo II
                                                                    Dinastia 31 (342-332)
                                                                    dinast perse
                                                                  Artakserksi III
                                                                  Arsi
                                                                  Dari III
     vitin 332 p.K. Leka i Madh pushton Egjiptin dhe nga atehere
     Egjipti udheheqet nga Ptolemejt Grek deri ne pushtimin romak

Shume faraona kishin nga dy emra te cilet mund  mos kem permendur. Per dashamiresit e Egjiptit te lasht ketu mund te gjeni dhume nicka , sic e shikon dhe vet.


falemiNDERit

----------


## Kryeplaku

Me falni per gabimin e mad qe bera duke i ndare emrat ne dy rjeshta, mbas pstimit e emrat u bashkuan prandaj eshte bere nje remuje e madhe.

----------

